
Progressive Architectures at the Royal Bank of Scotland - aespinoza
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Progressive-Architectures-at-the-Royal-Bank-of-Scotland
======
ollysb
Of the banks in england Natwest/RBOS seem to be the most aggressive in terms
of modernising and improving their services. It's a real shame they've had
technical issues over the last week because I suspect it will make it
infinitely more difficult to continue pushing things forwards at the same
pace.

